
Ask HN: How do I start a teleportation startup? - thetmkay
1. What does the MVP and&#x2F;or V1 look like?
2. What subjects&#x2F;research to follow&#x2F;study?<p>A few design liberations: it can be pseudo-teleportation (eg travelling consciousness at near the speed of light is allowed) not just real teleportation (no travelling)<p>Have a good Friday :)
======
rman666
Step 1. Invent teleportation device that actually works.

~~~
echolima
Step 3. Profit.

------
ap46
This should've been on reddit.

------
ramon
Watch Jetsons!

